# My (New) toy



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

Canon and their better Ideas I tell ya. My "(new) Sure Shot" circa 1983  and wide angle adapter lens. This will soon be taking the position of primary compact back up to the EF I use.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, that certainly is quite the wide angle adapter! Good find!


----------



## Battou (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was completely unaware such an adapter existed, I'm definately going to play with it a little and find out how well it works.


My only real complaint about the camera it self is the film speed settings go 50, 100, 200, 400, 1000. All these rolls of 800 I have are of no use in this camera :lmao:


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 7, 2007)

You can certainly try the 1000 ASA, it's pretty close to 800.


----------



## Battou (Dec 8, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> You can certainly try the 1000 ASA, it's pretty close to 800.



It's not available locally, that is the part that stinks the most.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 9, 2007)

You could shoot it ASA 1000, and if the camera is any good, the exposure will be close enough that the lab can fix it for you.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> You could shoot it ASA 1000, and if the camera is any good, the exposure will be close enough that the lab can fix it for you.



It is possible but my lab sucks, My last set of prints where perfect but it came after a full month of my hounding them about how they kept fouling up as well as what I have to assume was a huge profit loss when the store made them compensate for all the free prints people where getting due to their screw ups, I my self got two sets at no cost to me. I'll likely stick to 400  and save the 800 for the EF, my neg scanner seems to exagerate grain anyway.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 9, 2007)

ooo....wide angle...:hugs:...this should produce very good pics


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

Battou said:


> This will soon be taking the position of primary compact back up to the EF I use.



Ok.....Scratch that  She works greate but The first time I pulled it out to serve as back up I realized I needed the lens availibility, So I had to turn up the AE-1, I hate my AE-1 but.......


----------



## montresor (Dec 19, 2007)

That's a cute Canon for sure. If you decide you want a good alternative backup camera, instead of the Sure Shot, keep your eyes peeled for a Canon AF35ML, which is the predecessor to the one you have. I found one for $38 at KEH, then shortly thereafter snagged one at a thrift store for $2 in perfect working condition. Make sure you get the one with the ML suffix, it means you're getting a lens that's f1.9, which is pretty good for a point-and-hope. These guys often turn up on the junk camera shelves, since they don't look like anything special, but (at least in my estimation) they're definitely kinda special. Lens is 40mm. Like all of these types of cameras, it has its limitations (can't focus too close to a subject), but it's performed well for me, and it's not on the top of any street crook's "must-steal" list.


----------



## Battou (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll keep my eyes open for that.


----------

